# i know about auto insurance but what do uber and lyft say about medical?



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

say a passanger or passangers assault you while on a ride, cops come,etc and you need to be taken to a hospital. you debate since you don't have health insurance.

im curious what the policy for that is in the case you need to get medical treatment while on the job.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

That would fall under workman's comp if you were an employee. Since you are an independent contractor you are expected to have you own medical insurance. Your only hope would be if it made some local news and Uber stepped up to cover your medical costs as a PR move. But everyone should have the Obama care by now right?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> That would fall under workman's comp if you were an employee. Since you are an independent contractor you are expected to have you own medical insurance. Your only hope would be if it made some local news and Uber stepped up to cover your medical costs as a PR move. But everyone should have the Obama care by now right?


i don't because i was/had under student care last year.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I would suggest you run your car off road when someone attacks you inside car, cause an accident then voila, you get medical from that too


----------

